# 2019 Summer Meet and Greet



## LA Copper

Hi Folks.

I'll be back in August for the annual summer vacation and was just wondering if anyone's interested in a Summer Meet and Greet. We can have a toast to Harry and give him a proper Masscops send off. For our newer folks, it's also a good way for a little networking. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Sooty

‍♀
Any Saturday night is good!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I LOVE the idea, but I make NO guarantees or promises.

Damn, I want to be there, though. Work/Family, I tell ya, it SUCKS!


----------



## PG1911

Never been to one. Wouldn't mind giving it a try though!


----------



## pahapoika

M&G doesn't happen too often. The logistics are killer ! With all the crazy shifts we work tough to get one date to accommodate everybody.

Although i've got a cushy day-shift /weekend retirement gig so anything is fine. 

Been to at least 2 M&G and one golf outing. Everybody gets along fine, even the troopers


----------



## LA Copper

I'm on vacation so whatever works is fine with me.


----------



## visible25

Interested, keep me posted with a date. May be out of town around then but worth attempting to go!


----------



## mpd61

pahapoika said:


> Been to at least 2 M&G and one golf outing. Everybody gets along fine, even the troopers


What about the Constables and SSPO's!?!?


----------



## pahapoika

mpd61 said:


> What about the Constables and SSPO's!?!?


Masscops is equal opportunity/ non-discriminatory website regardless of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability, age, genetic information or veteran status in accordance with applicable federal and state laws


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I'm in...


----------



## ShmitDiesel

Depending on the day I'm in

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## j809

Did these ever happen or is it a joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

j809 said:


> Did these ever happen or is it a joke?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they happen! Some more than others, but always great conversations and plenty of laughs!

Well, till SOMEONE brought his uber liberal arm candy who thought she was going to school us...


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> Did these ever happen or is it a joke?


Yes Yimmy!
You missed more than a couple just a few exits down from you off 495 in Southboro.


----------



## LA Copper

We've had one the last three or four years, and off and on for about the last 10 years. Harry was there for the last two. I enjoy coming back for vacation and meeting up with my east coast police brothers and sisters during these Meet and Greets.

Plus I also enjoy talking shop and comparing notes to see how we do things.


----------



## kdk240

LA Copper said:


> We've had one the last three or four years, and off and on for about the last 10 years. Harry was there for the last two. I enjoy coming back for vacation and meeting up with my east coast police brothers and sisters during these Meet and Greets.
> 
> Plus I also enjoy talking shop and comparing notes to see how we do things.


Or sometimes how we don't do things, but should


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> Yes they happen! Some more than others, but always great conversations and plenty of laughs!
> 
> Well, till SOMEONE brought his uber liberal arm candy who thought she was going to school us...


That must have been ineteresting.


----------



## Sooty

HistoryHound said:


> That must have been ineteresting.


It was. . intense!


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Masscops is equal opportunity/ non-discriminatory website regardless of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability, age, genetic information or veteran status in accordance with applicable federal and state laws


Though Liberal Democrats WILL get extra scrutiny.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Sooty said:


> It was. . intense!


I steered clear. I took my beer and went over to where she WASN'T engaged in conversation. Sometimes it's more fun to sit on the sidelines and giggle.

And as I recall, she didn't remain arm candy for very long after that; If I'm not mistaken that is.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> It was. . intense!





Kilvinsky said:


> I steered clear. I took my beer and went over to where she WASN'T engaged in conversation. Sometimes it's more fun to sit on the sidelines and giggle.
> 
> And as I recall, she didn't remain arm candy for very long after that; If I'm not mistaken that is.


I'm sorry I missed it. You and I could have exchanged snarky commentary. lol


----------



## grn3charlie

LA Copper said:


> We've had one the last three or four years, and off and on for about the last 10 years. Harry was there for the last two. I enjoy coming back for vacation and meeting up with my east coast police brothers and sisters during these Meet and Greets.
> 
> Plus I also enjoy talking shop and comparing notes to see how we do things.


Hope I can make it and have a drink with you brother!


----------



## Tuna

mpd61 said:


> What about the Constables and SSPO's!?!?


Even court officers???????????


----------



## visible25

Tuna said:


> Even court officers???????????


85th RTT Candidates too?


----------



## pahapoika

visible25 said:


> 85th RTT Candidates too?


Some think they're already on the job so why not ?


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> Some think they're already on the job so why not ?


Bananaman slipped on a peel and fell on his head.


----------



## TheSnowman

Goose said:


> Bananaman slipped on a peel and fell on his head.


Well that's a shame. A damn shame. Do you think the poor lad will recover?


----------



## pahapoika

Goose said:


> Bananaman slipped on a peel and fell on his head.


Oh, going to have to do a search and find out who our new friend is


----------



## kdk240

I'm only goin' if HH does!


----------



## Goose

TheSnowman said:


> Well that's a shame. A damn shame. Do you think the poor lad will recover?


Probably not. He has has multiple personality disorder several times before.


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> Oh, going to have to do a search and find out who our new friend is


Haven't banned him...yet. I'm waiting for a thread on marijuana where he gets salty and starts bashing other members.


----------



## HistoryHound

kdk240 said:


> I'm only goin' if HH does!


Sorry, but you guys are usually out past my bedtime. Plus I have to maintain the mystery for those here who still think i'm a guy.



Goose said:


> Haven't banned him...yet. I'm waiting for a thread on marijuana where he gets salty and starts bashing other members.


I just heard a story on that very topic...........


----------



## kdk240

HistoryHound said:


> Sorry, but you guys are usually out past my bedtime. Plus I have to maintain the mystery for those here who still think i'm a guy.
> We know your not a guy, that'
> Ok, it's well past my bedtime too, kids will do that to ya.
> I just heard a story on that very topic...........


W


----------



## Kilvinsky

HistoryHound said:


> Sorry, but you guys are usually out past my bedtime. Plus I have to maintain the mystery for those here who still think i'm a guy.


Something tells me you let the cat outta the bag there.

And, hey, by the way, there's lots of talk, but I haven't seen a date. Has one been picked? I gotta know incase I need to use Vacation Time. How about Julgust 32?


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> Something tells me you let the cat outta the bag there.
> 
> And, hey, by the way, there's lots of talk, but I haven't seen a date. Has one been picked? I gotta know incase I need to use Vacation Time. How about Julgust 32?


Nah. The regulars know, but guaranteed I don't make it through the year without someone assuming my gender.


----------



## Kilvinsky

HistoryHound said:


> Nah. The regulars know, but guaranteed I don't make it through the year without someone assuming my gender.


I, personally am without gender. I can't use ANY restroom. I'm screwed.


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> I, personally am without gender. I can't use ANY restroom. I'm screwed.


Can we play your famous "Cop watching is Pathetic" video on you tube again!?!?


----------



## wwonka

I'm down did you all decide on a date? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

I'm on vacation during August so whatever works for the majority of everyone is ok with me.


----------



## LA Copper

Alrighty, it's now July and time is getting short. Anyone want to suggest a time and place that's fairly convenient to everyone. Maybe something centrally located in case we have folks coming from all directions.


----------



## pahapoika

Something on the weekend ? The golf outing was fun even though I can't play for beans


----------



## Sooty

Any Tues, Wednesday or Saturday works for me!
The usual spot has always been convenient.


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> Something on the weekend ? The golf outing was fun even though I can't play for beans


We can do the golf thing Pahp, that would be cool. Anyone else here play and want to join us?

We can still have a regular meeting though. Sooty, the regular spot is ok with me as well.


----------



## Joel98

Would somewhere in Auburn or something like that work? It seems like a centralized area.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Worcester area would work well.


----------



## LA Copper

Maybe one of these days we could have a Meet and Greet somewhere out here in the Los Angeles area. I"d be happy to show you guys around out here before I retire back there.....


----------



## pahapoika

Only mentioned the golf thing because it looks like only four of us are going to show up 

Owens is ok, but they always play the music too loud.


----------



## Sooty

pahapoika said:


> Only mentioned the golf thing because it looks like only four of us are going to show up
> 
> Owens is ok, but they always play the music too loud.


I don't play whack-a-ball chase-a-ball.


----------



## LA Copper

How about we see some of our newer members at the Meet and Greet. Those of you who are always posting about trying to get on the job; how about coming out to meet with those of us who are already on the job and might be able to offer you some advice.... in person. Just a thought.

Plus it's always cool to meet new people in our profession and do some networking.


----------



## Sooty

Hey LA - good to see you posting - hope everything's good at home... daughter's friend felt that rumble almost 300 miles away!

And yeah...noobs are always fun - look how well we raised Visible!


----------



## Hush

A golf course is a waste of a perfectly good rifle range!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

Sooty said:


> Hey LA - good to see you posting - hope everything's good at home... daughter's friend felt that rumble almost 300 miles away!
> 
> And yeah...noobs are always fun - look how well we raised Visible!


Hi Sooty,

It took me a while to realize.... We're about 100 miles away and we shook decently with the first one on July 4 but we shook "really good" last night with the second one. It was probably the longest quake I've felt since I've been out here and I was her for the "big one" in '94 where about 60 people died.

For all our newer folks on here, please come out and say hello at the Meet and Greet. We still eventually need to lock down a place and time.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> A golf course is a waste of a perfectly good rifle range!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


No reason we couldn't do both. Play 18 holes and then use the balls for skeet practice.


----------



## pahapoika

Sooty said:


> Hey LA - good to see you posting - hope everything's good at home... daughter's friend felt that rumble almost 300 miles away!
> 
> And yeah...noobs are always fun - look how well we raised Visible!


Viz is definitely a Masscops success story. Despite all the negativity from people even like myself the young man persevered and actually got a job as a police officer in Massachusetts !


----------



## pahapoika

Owen O'Leary's seems to be the de facto meeting place. 

Think they have an outside deck. Mght be a little bit better bet for conversing.

Although not opposed to something in the Worcester area ,. Willing to travel and accommodate other members out in "Indian country" 

To all new members and lurkers. The meet and greets are a good mixture of full-time /part-time /dispatchers/ campus /local/ state/ county, etc. 

We even have a recruiter from LAPD 

There's no strange rituals ( well maybe the correction officers their kinda weird  ) just a chance to have a few laughs and meet other people in the business.


----------



## visible25

Sooty said:


> And yeah...noobs are always fun - look how well we raised Visible!


 like a Bambi learning to walk


----------



## visible25

pahapoika said:


> Viz is definitely a Masscops success story. Despite all the negativity from people even like myself the young man persevered and actually got a job as a police officer in Massachusetts !


Well shit... if this happens before I go West I'll have to make an appearance


----------



## LA Copper

visible25 said:


> Well shit... if this happens before I go West I'll have to make an appearance


How far west are you talking?


----------



## visible25

LA Copper said:


> How far west are you talking?


Not as far as you; more *Southwesterly* near the border


----------



## Sooty

OK - I'm good for a Saturday night... or Sunday night... I offer up August 10th or 17th weekends....


----------



## LA Copper

I'm on vacation so I'll let you folks pick the best date.


----------



## pahapoika

Same august 10th or 17th. Both range days. Probably see you guys around 7pm.


----------



## LA Copper

So when did we decide? We're getting mighty close to August so we should try to lock down a date so the folks who are working can try for that day/night off.

Still encouraging our newer folks to come out as well.


----------



## pahapoika

Judging from the head count we could have this thing in a phone booth 

Still up for Aug-10 or 17.


----------



## 38bigblock

If I can make it I’d love to come and meet you guys


----------



## Drebbin

You should live stream it for those of us that can't attend.


----------



## Sooty

Drebbin said:


> You should live stream it for those of us that can't attend.


NOOOOO!!!!

What happens at them, STAYS at them!


----------



## LA Copper

38bigblock said:


> If I can make it I'd love to come and meet you guys


In that case, I hope you can make it. If not, we could always arrange a "side meeting."


----------



## pahapoika

Sooty said:


> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> What happens at them, STAYS at them!


If i have to get naked i'm staying home


----------



## 38bigblock

Absolutely, you have my number, when your back in town for the summer give me a call, I'd love to meet up


LA Copper said:


> In that case, I hope you can make it. If not, we could always arrange a "side meeting."


----------



## Sooty

I'm moving the princess home over the 10th, so I'm good to go for the 17th .


----------



## pahapoika

fine, i'll 2nd the 17th !


----------



## msw

Did you guys decide on a location?


----------



## Sooty

msw said:


> Did you guys decide on a location?


Usually Owen O'Leary's Southboro.. unless someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## HistoryHound

pahapoika said:


> If i have to get naked i'm staying home


And this is why I never go. I can't afford to pay for all your therapy.


----------



## LA Copper

I'll 3rd the 17th.


----------



## visible25

Frick. Looks like I’ll be missing this years’
Have a few for me; I’ll raise one up for Harry that night from the West. 

Maybe we’ll have one in the winter!?


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I vote closer to Worcester!


----------



## Sooty

PBC FL Cop said:


> I vote closer to Worcester!


Suggest a place! I'm open!!
Might even bring the biatch...I mean Princess!


----------



## pahapoika

PBC FL Cop said:


> I vote closer to Worcester!


Do you like mexican ? Seems popular in Worcester


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm leaning towards the 17th since I'm off that night, but I still cannot make guarantees. I'd love to attend and hope to, but, I'm Mr. WishyWashy this year.

Anywhere works for me, except near Worcester. Near Boston, near Springfield, near Newburyport, Hyannis, Provincetown, New Bedford, near Williamstown, *IN* the Town of Mt. Washington, but not Worcester. Sorry. It's too far away for me.


----------



## Sooty

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm leaning towards the 17th since I'm off that night, but I still cannot make guarantees. I'd love to attend and hope to, but, I'm Mr. WishyWashy this year.
> 
> Anywhere works for me, except near Worcester. Near Boston, near Springfield, near Newburyport, Hyannis, Provincetown, New Bedford, near Williamstown, *IN* the Town of Mt. Washington, but not Worcester. Sorry. It's too far away for me.


August 17th works for most... so lets go with that.

How's West Quibblington?


----------



## pahapoika

Worcester smokestack Urban BBQ .
or the Boynton.

Just throwing some stuff out there.


----------



## Sooty

So, How's Wista to everyone?
It's only a few minutes past the usual.


----------



## pahapoika

Well PBC has the long hike from VT so personally don't mind traveling out to Wista


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The Boynton is a great place for a drink!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I bet if we ask nice and invite the rangers, we could bring a few coolers and a grill to the Dana Common. Sure as shit, NO ONE would bother us. The walk is a bit long (as my son and I found out last year) but the peacefulness of the area (until our arrival) would be unsurpassed.


----------



## grn3charlie

Careful Kilv, the Worcester Park Ranger Auxillaries have a long memory and you're still persona non grata after that stunt you pulled. Sure it was legendary but they were mad as hell.


----------



## Sooty

grn3charlie said:


> Careful Kilv, the Worcester Park Ranger Auxillaries have a long memory and you're still persona non grata after that stunt you pulled. Sure it was legendary but they were mad as hell.


----------



## Kilvinsky

grn3charlie said:


> Careful Kilv, the Worcester Park Ranger Auxillaries have a long memory and you're still persona non grata after that stunt you pulled. Sure it was legendary but they were mad as hell.


Dana Common is DCR Rangers. They LOVE me. I got them laid!


----------



## LA Copper

We're "getting down to the wire" here. Time to pick a place.


----------



## pahapoika

I'm happy to travel out to Worcester to accommodate PBC. Just might be doing it a little later like around 1930.

On the south shore and happy to commute with anyone.


----------



## Sooty

Wooster or Southboro?
What's closest to people ?

Southboro is a solid choice, but change is fun too... either is fine with me!

Anyone else wanna toss an opinion?

Boynton in Worcester or Owens?


----------



## Kilvinsky

a few coolers and state park?

And to be honest, I'm so lousy with real names, I feel everyone should wear a name tag that has: Hello, My Name is:
Screen name/Real name. Just saying. Then again, plausible deniability is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## visible25

Mutha fuckers August 17 in Worcester, be there. And I won’t even be around for it.


----------



## MiamiVice

Maybe we could meet in Dana or Prescott? Better yet how about Enfield, they have a lovely downtown 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2

You bozos have until summer of 2021 to get your shit together, because I promise I'll be there. 

Honest to god, it's like watching goats try to do calculus.


----------



## pahapoika

Boynton Wussta 

Maybe they won't play the music so damn loud ! Swear to god try and talk with the music blaring and were the only ones in the place !!!

I like Kliv's idea. Be like drinking out in the park as kids back in the day. Maybe even get chased by the Rangers


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Boynton Wussta
> 
> Maybe they won't play the music so damn loud ! Swear to god try and talk with the music blaring and were the only ones in the place !!!
> 
> I like Kliv's idea. Be like drinking out in the park as kids back in the day. Maybe even get chased by the Rangers


If we badge 'em and offer 'em a beer, we might be able to stay until dawn.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I'm in if its at the Boynton!


----------



## LA Copper

How about the playland at McDonalds? We're all just a bunch of kids at heart since we play "cops and robbers" for a living.

It's getting close so I hope someone comes up with a place.


----------



## 38bigblock

*No call ahead seating,

Limited large party availability during the weekends. *

*At this time The Boynton does not offer any private function space.

-Boynton Worcester*


----------



## pahapoika

LA Copper said:


> How about the playland at McDonalds? We're all just a bunch of kids at heart since we play "cops and robbers" for a living.
> 
> It's getting close so I hope someone comes up with a place.


I know a great McDonald's just outside the landing. Slides, see-saws, etc. 

Far as i can tell there's only going to be a handful of us anyways. Too bad about the Boynton, but since it's going to be a small M&G might still be a viable option ?

Ironically will be in Worcester this saturday , but have to go home and put my toys away.

P,S. The Smokestack Urban BBQ was recommended as well.


----------



## LA Copper

Well, it's Thursday night and we still don't have a place locked down. Do we want to go back to the "old stand by" from past years and maybe ask them to keep the music down?

Pahp, hopefully some of the folks on here will surprise us and be there. Unfortunately I'm coming from a different location or I'd travel with you like we've done before.


----------



## Sooty

I submit the old standby Owens... I'll know in the morning if I'll be able to go. 

Carpooling from the So Shore is doable... just need to get through the morning appointment.


----------



## Sooty

I'm good to go - no emergency surgery needed...

I submit the usual, Owens, 630-7ish anybody wanna carpool from the South Shore?


----------



## pahapoika

Ok, apologies to PBC - I tried sir 

Owens it is. Realistically leaving south shore around 7-ish . I did try contacting the "smokestack" and got no reply. Maybe the "masscops" mention scared them ? 


Encourage any fence sitters to attend. Good group of people. If your having trouble finding work here would strongly suggest talking with LA Copper. Great resource that won't last forever


----------



## visible25

You all are helpless


----------



## Goose

visible25 said:


> You all are helpless


I tried lining up a M&G probably five or so years back and I even got Owen's lined up and everything. And then every single person going dropped out.


----------



## wwonka

Hey guys hope you have a great time I am sorry I can't make it tonight.

I always like to catch up maybe next time! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

Goose said:


> I tried lining up a M&G probably five or so years back and I even got Owen's lined up and everything. And then every single person going dropped out.


President of our Blue Knight chapter arranged a deal with Spooky World way back when . They pulled out all the stops reserved parking ,discount tickets ,etc.

Absolutely no one showed up. Needless to say that was the last time he tried doing anything like that.

We're a tough bunch.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Oh fuck. TONIGHT it is the 17th, I better get to bed REAL soon.


----------



## Sooty

I'm taking a nap.. don't care if 3 of us show up or 10, some of the best get togethers have been small groups. 
We gotta toast Harry, at the very least!


----------



## visible25

Sooty said:


> I'm taking a nap.. don't care if 3 of us show up or 10, some of the best get togethers have been small groups.
> We gotta toast Harry, at the very least!


Raising one up out here for him


----------



## LA Copper

Is anyone here at Owens yet? I just walked in but did not recognize anybody


----------



## Sooty

LA Copper said:


> Is anyone here at Owens yet? I just walked in but did not recognize anybody


Kilv should be there momentarily. Im 30 out.


----------



## LA Copper

Okie doke


----------



## pahapoika

Sorry guys . Totally crashed. Long day at the range, hot sun, no sleep.
Excuses are like buttholes

Everyone's got one and they all stink !

Will persevere to suck less the next meet and greet ( hopefully it will be another )


----------



## 02136colonel

Thoughts about maybe shooting for a fall M&G date? Maybe late October/early November? I feel like summer is tough because a lot of people are on vacation, doing family things and working more hours. Fall might have more availability in people’s schedules than August. I can think of a few good spots in Boston.


----------



## Sooty

02136colonel said:


> Thoughts about maybe shooting for a fall M&G date? Maybe late October/early November? I feel like summer is tough because a lot of people are on vacation, doing family things and working more hours. Fall might have more availability in people's schedules than August. I can think of a few good spots in Boston.


We plan the summer one for when LACopper comes out to visit... (next year's visit will be June - y'all plan ahead!)

That said we can always put a get together together anytime!

And Boston is almost always fun!


----------



## pahapoika

I like Boston as long as there's parking


----------



## USAF3424

Seaport. We can call 911 and see who responds.


----------



## visible25

USAF3424 said:


> Seaport. We can call 911 and see who responds.


SSPO?


----------



## USM C-2

visible25 said:


> SSPO?


Constables?


----------



## pahapoika

Could always meet at the BPD Emerald Society 

Nice hall and parking ( kinda  )


----------



## 02136colonel

pahapoika said:


> Could always meet at the BPD Emerald Society
> 
> Nice hall and parking ( kinda  )


Or hang out with the red team at Florian Hall. Eire Pub in Dot has street parking and cheap beer. Kellehers in Roslindale is my favorite local spot and has parking.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Florian Hall...interesting history, especially across the street


----------



## pahapoika

Must have seemed like the perfect place. Unused, close drive, etc.


----------



## pahapoika

02136colonel said:


> Or hang out with the red team at Florian Hall. Eire Pub in Dot has street parking and cheap beer. Kellehers in Roslindale is my favorite local spot and has parking.


Halfway Cafe still open ?


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Halfway Cafe still open ?


Not the one in Holbrook, that's for sure.

Total attendance was 3. Three people who live within 10 miles of each other, all about 40 miles from Southborough, met in Southborough. We still had a nice time.


----------



## Sooty

Kilvinsky said:


> Not the one in Holbrook, that's for sure.
> 
> Total attendance was 3. Three people who live within 10 miles of each other, all about 40 miles from Southborough, met in Southborough. We still had a nice time.


Next June LA calls the locale! 
Any other gatherings between now and then - I submit we make the kids decide!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I vote Hawaii. The BIG island. We can watch the volcano while we drink. Eventually someone will say, "Hell, I can walk within 10 inches and not even feel it!" That could be fun!

How about at a nudist colony? Do they still exist?


----------



## Sooty




----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> I vote Hawaii. The BIG island. We can watch the volcano while we drink. Eventually someone will say, "Hell, I can walk within 10 inches and not even feel it!" That could be fun!
> 
> How about at a nudist colony? Do they still exist?


Cedar Waters Village in Nottingham. We were up that way on 125 a few months ago and the sign for it was still there. Just make sure you behave yourselves. Don't want the sheriff showing up.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Nottingham? Where is that, other than England, of course.
Who needs a nudist colony anyway. We can get naked ANYWHERE.

Well, some can. I'm not allowed, not even when alone in the shower. Am I THAT bad?


----------



## PG1911

Kilvinsky said:


> Nottingham? Where is that, other than England, of course.
> Who needs a nudist colony anyway. We can get naked ANYWHERE.
> 
> Well, some can. I'm not allowed, not even when alone in the shower. Am I THAT bad?


I went to Greece about 12 years ago for a school seminar. Obviously, being European, people are quite a bit more relaxed about public nudity. The thing is, the people who were most relaxed about it really should have been better off wearing burkas 24/7. Holy shit, I needed to look at a few issues of Maxim and SI Swimsuit to bleach my eyes after that!


----------



## Sooty

Good LORD Kilvy !! 

See what you started?


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> Nottingham? Where is that, other than England, of course.
> Who needs a nudist colony anyway. We can get naked ANYWHERE.
> 
> Well, some can. I'm not allowed, not even when alone in the shower. Am I THAT bad?


Google Maps


----------



## Kilvinsky

Sooty said:


> Good LORD Kilvy !!
> 
> See what you started?


I've never figured out if it's a 'GIFT' or a 'SICKNESS'!



PG1911 said:


> I went to Greece about 12 years ago for a school seminar. Obviously, being European, people are quite a bit more relaxed about public nudity. The thing is, the people who were most relaxed about it really should have been better off wearing burkas 24/7. Holy shit, I needed to look at a few issues of Maxim and SI Swimsuit to bleach my eyes after that!


I'd still enjoy looking. Hell, in person nudity is always better than internet nudity, as I see it, regardless of the body shape. I'm open minded! I'm not terribly interested in looking at guys, just for the record, but I'd allow them to walk around. I'm fair.


----------



## Kilvinsky

HistoryHound said:


> Google Maps


I could find that. Let's see, I'm off for a few days and....


----------

